# 2012-2013 renegade G2 snorkel?



## Johndeere9203 (May 3, 2013)

Hi i'm looking to snorkel my brand new renegade 800r i seen the how to for the outty..... It looks the same ill just have to change the risers. So does anyone have pics or info to help me out? Also should i run white pvc? I wanted to use black abs but my homedepot does not carry it. I think the white will stand out to much! I know they make pvc spray paint but not sure how good it is?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

lowes is the only place i have found that carrys the black abs around here ,you can spray the exposed pipe with rustoleum bed liner, then spray a coat of clear coat on them so they will clean up easier


----------



## Johndeere9203 (May 3, 2013)

Ok i have a lowes here didnt check there yet. Would it be better to run the sch 40 around the motor and use abs for the risers?


----------

